# commencal supreme dh 2011



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

i am about to buy the commencal supreme dh

http://www.commencal.com/web/en/bicycles-en/model/supreme/supreme-dh

what do you think of the bike?

is it that good?

i am 6'00'' tall (183 cm), should i go for the l/xl or the s/m?

thanks


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Sick bike. Athertons seem to do great on them, I would go for the l/xl


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I rode one once an its a amazing bike! Have you seen the v3? Also being 6ft deff go for the med


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Don't know where you are buying from, but Universal Cycles has V2 and V3 frames in stock.

Good deal on the V2....$2100 I think.

I hear good things.


----------



## Commi_KA (Nov 4, 2008)

I got mine today, starting the build on Monday. Just waiting on the press fit BB and Fox 40

View attachment 619181


I have a 2009 Supreme DH V2 with Vivid 5.1 , e-13 chain guide, and boxxer team available if any one is interested.


----------



## Commi_KA (Nov 4, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Frame is a beaut!


----------

